# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Tražimo sponzora/e za RMK3

## Maja

Kako je država ove godine skresala neke natječaje dogodio nam se manjak u budžetu za rodinu mliječnu konferenciju. Stoga vas molimo za pomoć - tražimo sponzore - može i sitni, dakle, kunu po kunu, kojima zauzvrat nudimo oglašavanje i na samoj konferenciji i na našem forumu (banner).
Pls, ako vam padne netko na pamet, prije nego ga kontaktirare, kontaktirajte prvo nas da provjerimo je li nam prihvatljiv gleda Pravilnika i nekih etičkih principa.
Molimo pomoć!

----------


## Maja

Podižem

----------

